# AKFF Barlings - 'wet run' number 1



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2007)

Great report mate, it looks like yous had a cracker of a time.

Cant wait till the Barlings AKFF trip, I'd probably not venture out to sea untill I get quite few hours up in the outback tho, so I will be sticking to the estuaries I think.

Cheers, Allan


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Nice research Leigh. Don't sweat though. The fun will be in getting out there with like minded souls and talking BS. Fish will be a bonus (although the missus will expect a feed)


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice feed of flatties there mate, looks like you had a ball!


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

Great report as usual - the red rock cod - is that the fish known as the poor mans lobster ??


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Polar said:
 

> Great report as usual - the red rock cod - is that the fish known as the poor mans lobster ??


They are. Be very careful of their spines


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Polar said:


> Great report as usual - the red rock cod - is that the fish known as the poor mans lobster ??


 used to get a lot of these when i was a young buck fishing offshore, but no matter how we cooked them could not seem to get an semblance of a taste like lobster, but did manage to get spiked a few times when cleaning them , oooohhhhhhh very painful :evil: :evil: [/quote]


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Well done Red.. nice report and pics. Keep em coming.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Nice scorpionfish.
That is one fellow you do NOT want to get stuck by, with a long paddle back to the take-out.

$0.02USD:
Clip the dorsal and pectoral fins off so you don't get stuck while its in the footwell, or while filleting.

The spines will go thru a deckboot.

Good eats for a pokey fish.

Z


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Great report Red, and thanks a lot for making the out-of-towners (me, my mate Steve, and his girlfriend Sophie) feel very welcome. Barlings has some awesome underwater terrain, lots of deep gutters and trenches, and a lot of interesting fish life. I saw a big red mowie, a big whiting, and a good sized bream that were too quick for my rusty spearing skills 

Leigh generously invited us back to his parents house for a fresh fish and salad cook-up - most tasty they were too 

We ate the remaining leatherjackets last night - Steve deeply scored the sides of the fish, marinated them for 1 hour in the fridge in soy/garlic/ginger/chili, then 'stewed' them in a foil basket on the BBQ. Served on a bed of savoury rice, they were top tucker :wink:


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

well done Red, looks like a nice spot and a few good fish by the looks of it 2


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

goodonya red. thanks for putting in the 'hard yards' for us all in prep for the Feb trip... athough i reckon i'll still be chucking those red rock cod back if I happen to catch one.

any reports of kingfish activity down that part of the coast as yet, or hasnt the water warmed up enough?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

A recon mission to test my new yak aye, hmmmmm pretty hard to resist that I think. :wink:

I'm not so worried about the yak mate, it's the bloke driving it, but yeah I'm pretty keen.

Have been talking to Victor about a Burrinjuck trip to test it out too, will have to juggle things around a bit and see how it goes as work is pretty flat out ATM.

Cheers, Allan


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Hi Red, glad to see you're getting plenty of time on/in the water


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZajfkIAAD/fgAASUOfgAjFnFQo///+gMAFKw1iJiJ6FGg0A0HlMgGT0m1BqTyNNRij1BkGgAaBoAaajU9Eyo/FTyeqeoGmmgA0zU0EFVvA1WTwKBXRk0129mCJ4SEMhsB1BzZe9eIb5PaCUI9oQjHw2myIwG6l6NECvBjCcdMJi0qrxudztzoTKczqvKX2tsJxgEYFC6Bd1maIsAp4kE6yxSPNakGgag+zKKpqe4E+gc/zGB319iFsJ0RSKBfzjtzkKTkRHGe6of+08ofLCYyQ5h72VxxeQ5CKlHF9uT8cBK9cpX6FEUixGVpwC6wLMoIt79QkH4Gh4RUC4ILhsYsjiSLBXk1CawnnezVPG421GXAadexSHaBWvVhddZlZKDJnZEoitQ6UyOVdCnOkLUZPcFoMkCooIfDuT4RcjouRNCtID+QjfzDcwoGUkE3gYBKLLcot/F3JFOFCQlqN+Qg==


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Something tells me Claire and I would be keen for a weekend pre-fish but I cant book anything in solidly yet, once again the water off the point looks silky smooth mate and definately worth a trek around the point.

Most keen on some decent fish and have a great weekend, offshore or inshore wont phase me too much, I need to figure out a way to weigh the front of the Outfitter down when solo... lately since christmas ( gained 7 kg ) the images I have seen of me solo in the yak look like im going to sink, on sunday I noticed most of the rear was covered in water.

Got some 20 litre buckets I could bring, dont look pretty but would definately do the trick...

Great report Red.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

Red,

The more the merrier I reckon, plus theres more chance of me being saved if theres more of yous there, I can catch fish no worries but this big water yakking is all a bit new to me.

Barlings recon sounds good, I like that w/end forsure.

I'm (hopefully) picking my OB up in 9 more sleeps so a juck trip is on the cards for that w/end, Victor should be posting something soon once I confirm that the OB will be here when I'm hoping it will be.

Cheers, Allan


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

Hi Red,
If you come up with a trial day for Barlings and it's a weekday, pre the official AKFF trip, I could be in too if that's okay.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWatyY8AACpfgAASQOcAALl7EAA/796gMADMUNVP01MNQnptKBtEZBoeoMNDJkDIxBiZNDTA1PQUyTaGkymGgho2j1CAghinraX7bDJHWNZroJ3ezYl4M/pC2lw8nbU74VEUF5DumEpqSfqibptyoJ4tDTTuvAjU62RUe6f6he3hRv42UFjgSzTPubQdndta4bLgC3VK+ncRkKhsVVtpgYw60CrQaboGafmQTKM70TKlWvyErvCMpJJJIWKPMlAc98VqYmdXiyUGyDSXPKe5AMKLz8MDSc7fmY34sEAnHS2BtSyiGMINdgsI6oA73CUFavwXckU4UJBmrcmP


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

paffoh said:


> I need to figure out a way to weigh the front of the Outfitter down when solo... lately since christmas ( gained 7 kg ) the images I have seen of me solo in the yak look like im going to sink, on sunday I noticed most of the rear was covered in water.
> 
> Geez Paff, that's a fair bit of flab you've stacked on mate :shock: It's either Jenny Craig or extra yak fishing trips for you matey :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

Yes Red, Barlings here i come....  
Although i may have to wizz up the Clyde early Saturday morning for a quickie at Epic... (Market that is) then back in the arvo for an evening paddle and bugger Canberra on Sunday :wink: 
Should be able to spend most of Friday at Barlings too.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Yeah, im stacking it on Cuda! ( Those 'Up & Go' drinks = evil ), got to remember they are for breakfast not for sweets!

John im always at those markets buying stuff, what exactly do you sell?
( Keep an eye out for a blue 'Hobie' hat and say hello one day ).


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

Hi Paffoh,
I,m the bloke out the front of the bigger shed with all the Herb plants opposite the Macadamia Nut man...
Come and say hello


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWeGKifIAACjfgAASUCeAEoh7VAo/7/6gMADG1ETJqYp6QPUDGmp6QeUemowqepk9RppoaZDQAAADU9QjSeo2BQYmaQDQAQWogtusCU4+6F3l+mdRRYwtD/oERTL5bmdKrY9mguE4xd5g3kuAXNzW48EvIkAIZMVlBU31oe/AsWpx6QUARzO2wEppgGkDK9DJr9ZtVH5o2VHRgVllrn2EInWlRQpdKOlHhWRpIj1zt9YUsaOAIcUg6DDBSY0DCjN292MoVvHDEaPqFUre3uCx9TGU3gu2DWzJYVBOCmEFiEEqol8Z/iVF+ATuJD8XckU4UJDhiony


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

paffoh said:


> Yeah, im stacking it on Cuda! (
> 
> 
> > Those 'Up & Go' drinks = evil


), got to remember they are for breakfast not for sweets!

Ah yes, the demon drink is the culprit Paff :twisted: Funny how it has such an effect this time of year AKA "the silly season" Man, you must have partaken in a few cans then :roll: :shock: :shock: you party animal you :twisted: :twisted: 
Never mind, your new years resolution can be to catch a native that big eh - say a nice Murray the Cod perhaps :shock:


----------

